# 98 altima problems HELP



## 215stud (May 23, 2007)

my dad was drivin home the other day and his 98 altima just cut off he said, so we towed it back to the house and i tried to start it, it will turn over but will not fire, i put new plugs, wires, cap and rotor on it and still will not fire, it has 190,000 on it but it has been a great car with NO problems till this so if there is a easy fix for this we would like to fix and keep it does anyone know what this might be and how to fix it? thanks ANY help would be great


----------



## Brianz01Altima (Jan 17, 2007)

Check for oil in the distributor and for fuel pressure. Also, leave the dist cap off and have someone crank the engine while you watch to see if the rotor turns.


----------



## 215stud (May 23, 2007)

no oil in distributor and the rotor turns, i changed fuel filter, and fuel was in the line but i'm not sure about pressure,


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Is th eengine light on? Did you scan the computer? do those first regardless if the light is on or not. You have to remove the rotor, and the distrbutor cap to get to the distributor. the remove the plastic housing off the distributor, if you see oil inside your distributor needs to be replaced. Search on this site and you'll see what I mean


----------



## 215stud (May 23, 2007)

so scan the computer first? i took to cap off and replaced it and the rotor button so.... i will scan the computer and see if it says anything


----------



## Brianz01Altima (Jan 17, 2007)

After you scan for codes, remove a line at the fuel filter and then turn on the ignition to see if fuel runs out and listen for the fuel pump motor near the back of the car.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

215stud said:


> so scan the computer first? i took to cap off and replaced it and the rotor button so.... i will scan the computer and see if it says anything



You can do either first. The problem is you need to remove the rotor cap and then you are at the distributor. At that point there is a large black plastic housing. Remove that and look inside you should see an encoder disk and sensor, don't touch it, but notice if there is any oil present if so then replace the distributor.

Frank


----------



## 215stud (May 23, 2007)

ok i will check the distributor is this a common problem?


----------



## pacherokee (Mar 25, 2007)

So did you find the problem?

I had exactly the same problem today... Just driving along and the car shut off. I had to get it towed home. I plan to work on it over the weekend.

Just so you know.... It had plenty of gas in it.


Thanks


----------

